# sentra overheating - blasting heat alleviates - what the prob?...



## scottagher (May 12, 2004)

i have a nissan sentra gxe - 2001 - my dealer has soaked me enough with repair charges i thought shouldve been warranteed, so I'd like to handle this myself. the car seems to overheat after about 15 mins of driving (needle goes up pretty close to the H)- if I blast the heat, it comes back down to where it should be.

Could it be as simple as a thermostat? if so, where would i find it in my car.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

scottagher said:


> i have a nissan sentra gxe - 2001 - my dealer has soaked me enough with repair charges i thought shouldve been warranteed, so I'd like to handle this myself. the car seems to overheat after about 15 mins of driving (needle goes up pretty close to the H)- if I blast the heat, it comes back down to where it should be.
> 
> Could it be as simple as a thermostat? if so, where would i find it in my car.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Thermostat or check the coolant?
I know that sounds obvious but some people forget about that.
-Greg


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree, it is most likely the thermostat.
It is located under the water neck, where the upper raditor hose goes into the engine.

Troy


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check to see the fans are coming on too...


----------



## scottagher (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Troy and everyone else - I'm checking it out tonight - its been over 80 degrees the last few days here in MA- i can do without blasting the heat.

Scott


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

i dont think ur fans are turning on. when u turn the heat on the fans turn on. Probbaly need to check the coolants temp sensor for the fan relay


----------



## lemice (Dec 9, 2004)

*2001 Sentra overheating*



scottagher said:


> i have a nissan sentra gxe - 2001 - my dealer has soaked me enough with repair charges i thought shouldve been warranteed, so I'd like to handle this myself. the car seems to overheat after about 15 mins of driving (needle goes up pretty close to the H)- if I blast the heat, it comes back down to where it should be.
> 
> Could it be as simple as a thermostat? if so, where would i find it in my car.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


I am having the same problem. How did the helpful tips workout? Was it the thermostat?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

thermostat must be stuck closed.


----------



## nissanforumBlakeT (Dec 10, 2004)

*overheating problems*



scottagher said:


> i have a nissan sentra gxe - 2001 - my dealer has soaked me enough with repair charges i thought shouldve been warranteed, so I'd like to handle this myself. the car seems to overheat after about 15 mins of driving (needle goes up pretty close to the H)- if I blast the heat, it comes back down to where it should be.
> 
> Could it be as simple as a thermostat? if so, where would i find it in my car.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


My friend just had this happen to his Ford Contour and even though they're not really comparable the same things make them get hot so it could be a water pump because that's what his was. If that doesn't work it is probably a thermostat or radiator problem but it's best to have somebody look at it because I can admit that I know very little about cars except what I have experienced myself or read and I'm not that adept at diagnosing car problems. I hope you get it worked out and I hope I don't have that problem because I'll have to go slap the dickhead service manager at my local Nissan Dealer.


----------



## apostle999 (Mar 8, 2008)

My Girlfriend's 01 sentra is doing this same problem.

Symptoms: It overheats for no appearant reason, does it more when it is cold outside. When it starts to overheat the Heat does not work, it just blows cold air. Antifreeze is new, full, no appearant leaks.

Already done:
Water Pump
3 coolant flushes
2 new thermostats

Next Idea:
Some kind of temp sensor, already ordered

Dealer service writers have said they've never heard of this but I think they are scraping the bottom of the barrel on new hires lately.

Cooling systems arent rocket science, its one thing or the other, right? Tab A into Slot A kind of stuff, I always thought. I never had a rice burner i couldnt easily diagnose the cooling issue.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry to burst some of your bubbles but we have had a few '00-'03 Sentras headgaskets replaced. This is probably something to think about.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

*05 sentra heating*

i have the same issue with my 05 sentra.. i have changed about 20 thermostat. changed water pump. and radiator and about 10 coolant flushes.. look into the head gasket. my head gasket blewout and becasue of that i needed a new engine. thank god its under the warranty... im picking up my car after 1 month from the dealer ship in ny. actually more than a month. soo look into that its a faulty head gasket. no heat in winters and sometimes the heat came but then left. hoep this help.. ope fully no one else has to go through this.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah if you have the 1.8, they are notorious for having head gasket issues. even if it's just a small one, an oil analysis will usually show a leak.


----------



## redhammer082 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow...so Im not the only one with this problem..OK...'01 gxe...thermo replaced, flushed system. Ac works fine and so does the heat. 15 to 20 minutes of driving it starts to overheat. the temp bounces up and down , with use / and no use of climate controls.....98000 miles , still original water pump and was told about a coolent sensor. where is that located on the engine? No leaks under the car , oil is fine no smoke out the exhaust.. there was a slight leak on the head but was repared. any input would be greatly appreciated....thanks john..................................what was everyones out come?


----------



## bstrehle (Sep 24, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Sentra. I had no money and did research on how to fix it without wasting a lot of money. I ended up parking my car on a hill and " burping" the engine. It worked like a charm. My car immediately stopped overheating. I took it to a shop later to have it checked out and they said there were no problems. It has not overheated since.


----------



## flancita (Dec 30, 2009)

2001 Nissan Sentra, the car has an overheating issue for over 4 months. Dealers have exhausted my finances. Taken the car to two separate Nissan dealers. The radiator, head gasket, belts and thermostat replaced and it is still overheating. I don't know what to do. How do you "burp the engine"? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

These dealers are charging you for repairs that don't fix your car?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Oldnissanguy said:


> These dealers are charging you for repairs that don't fix your car?


Have you been in a coma for the last 30 years?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

No, I've been busy insuring I don't get taken by dealers and repair shops.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Your radiator could also be clogged with corrosion, and or dirt.


----------



## flancita (Dec 30, 2009)

It could not be the radiator because it was just put in new.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

try this. take it to a radiator shop. have them flush ur system one by one. put in a Prestone radiator flush. run the car for about 3 - 4 hours. then wait for it to cool. then take out the radiator pipe heatcore and engine. have the pressure wash all three and check to see if the flow is being ristricted anywhere. if it is then there is a blockage somewhere. if the car is still over heating then try different coolant brand. or one of those long life ones.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

flancita, I was responding to the orginal post. Your issue may be a gauge/sender issue. Also, if you can, don;t ever go to the dealer.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Jun 18, 2007)

When your engine is cold and off, take the rad cap off and start the engine. Look to see if there is any movement in the fluid. Waterpump is not on your list of repairs. If there isn't any movement of fluid it is probably your waterpump or they screwed you on the head gasket job. You can also run without the thermostat just to eliminate that as a possibility.


----------



## johnadelic (Jul 25, 2010)

*Same issue*

I have the same issue. I replaced the thermostat but it is still doing to. Mine is also making squealing sound.


----------



## mechanically_inept (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but it sounds like you have a blown head gasket, and you're looking at about $1,000 to fix. A blown head gasket is a pain, especially on a DOHC engine. The heads need to be removed and machined as they can be warped, the gasket needs to be replaced, and the timing chain and cams must be in proper alignment or you can quickly make matters even worse. This is one job that I would not recommend for a shade-tree mechanic. Just pay the thousand bucks and have a professional do it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are you sure you dont have air pockets in the system? (lift the front end up (on jack stands) take the rad cap off until the engine warms up and the thermo opens (and circulates the coolant) any trapped air should find its way out, check and top of rad if needed...
Might also check to make sure the plug to the coolant sensor is plugged in and making good contact...


----------



## mechanically_inept (Jul 26, 2010)

If there are trapped air bubbles, you may also want to try removing the bleeder screw which is located above and to the right of the thermostat. If you're looking at the block from the driver's side, that's where it's located. Remove that screw and let the engine run. with the front driver's side corner jacked up. once coolant squirts out, just put the screw back in and you're done.:newbie:


----------

